# THE PLAYSTASHION THREE!!!!!!!!!



## flareman (Aug 10, 2006)

The new improved playstashion 2 is almost out with new ghraphics and everything.


----------



## TORA (Aug 10, 2006)

*PLAYSTATION 3!*

First of all, that is old news.
Second of all, spell *Playstation* and *graphics* right.
Third of all, be consisitent (says 2 in your post).
Finally, caps and excessive punctuation is frowned upon here.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 10, 2006)

Hehe, 2 months away there bud. 

I'm looking forward to it.  I'm not going to buy it right off the bat because the price is too high, but I'm still looking forward to it.

I don't care about it's graphical prowess, I just want to see Sony get the third-party developer's to do what they did with the PS2.  Make games and lots of them.  There were so many good titles and franchises on the PS2 and I'm hoping that the trend continues as we move to the PS3.

Also, it'll be nice to see it having a dedicated online service this time.

Plus, the thing just looks sexy.  The Wii and the PS3 definitely got the good looks this time around.


----------



## Wolfblade (Aug 10, 2006)

It sounds like most third-party developers are going to wii and 360 though. The wii is apparently just fun and easy to develop for, not to mention the almost limitless things you can do with the new controller setup. It's the first situation in a long time for videogames where going out on a limb and trying something completely new is a relatively low-cost, low-risk venture. Developers are eating it up.

The PS3 though is said to be almost frighteningly difficult to develop for. Supporters say that it's just a matter of a learning curve to get over and then it won't seem as bad, but when there's so little reason to bother with the learning curve to begin with, it might be a bigger hindrance than Sony expected.

As far as types of games, well, the 360 is open to all the same genres of game that the PS2 had, so considering the difference in ease of developing, not to mention that PS3 is said to be noticeably more expensive to develop for aside from the difficulty, there's a chance that developers who would have gone PS3 might take the slight hit in graphical power just to have a cheaper an more easily-worked on platform to develop for.

The PS3 won't fail, I don't think. So long as they have sports games and racing games, their chosen market will shell out the bucks for the playstation. Look at how many people bought the PSP. Those same people will keep the PS3 alive too. To the market Sony seems to have decided to cater to, it's more a matter of peer pressure than personal desire to own the thing. It's like a must-have accessory to be cool, even if you don't ever use the damn thing.

The "make games and lots of them" was their biggest advantage last generation. They weren't limited by content and quality stanards like Nintendo, and they weren't as graphics-intensive as the Xbox. PS2 was the easiest and cheapest system to develop for. Now that's the wii. The PS3 is the most expensive and most difficult to develop for. So now they're in the position the Xbox was in last generation. Which means Sony just has to come up with a Halo and they'll do fine.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 10, 2006)

*RE:  THE PLAYSTASHION THREE!!!!!!!!!*



			
				Wolfblade said:
			
		

> PS2 was the easiest and cheapest system to develop for.



Actually, it was the most difficult last time as well.

The Wii, so far, hasn't been something to really draw my interest.  I think it has tons of potential with the direction they're heading, but so far it seems flawed.

The controller scheme is genius, if it works and judging from some videos from developers it seems to be having some issues every now and then with sensitivity or (in the case of Tony Hawk's Downhill Jam) unresponsiveness.  I want Nintendo to break away from beating to death all their long standing franchises, but I doubt that's gonna happen anytime soon.  If the Wii can prove itself, sometime down the road I'll probably pick one up.

The Xbox 360, right now, has absolutely no games worth buying the console for.  Dead Rising is fun, I've played it but it's not something worth dropping the money on.  Though, of course it's still early in the console's lifespan I suppose (most likely 1/5 of it) so there is still room for them to improve their library.  I wasn't a fan of the types of titles released on the original Xbox last time however and it's not looking to be too much different now.

Only time will tell.


----------



## Evol (Aug 10, 2006)

Not for 599 US DOLLARS!

also riiiiiiiiiiiidge racer


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Aug 10, 2006)

My boyfriend has a bunch that he will be selling on e-bay soon, if any of you wants one or has trouble getting yours on time.


----------



## flareman (Aug 10, 2006)

Yeah but heard that the time the ps3 comes out the xbox360 is going down 100 dollars:evil:


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 10, 2006)

flareman said:
			
		

> Yeah but heard that the time the ps3 comes out the xbox360 is going down 100 dollars:evil:



Also old news, and Microsoft themselves said there will be no price drops on the 360.


----------



## Mr Cullen (Aug 10, 2006)

SIX HUNDRED LOLLERS


----------



## Wolfie (Aug 10, 2006)

Mr Cullen said:
			
		

> SIX HUNDRED LOLLERS



That sums it all up quite nicely. lol


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 10, 2006)

getting raped without lubrication sums it up even better!


----------



## Evol (Aug 10, 2006)

Nah, this does.

http://tomuchmoney.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Jivewriter (Aug 10, 2006)

Okay lets look at the comparasion here:

360
Advantages: They have the head start and they are taking full advantage of it. They have started with a good batch of games (Project Gothem 3 and Perfect Dark) and now have some great ones (PREY, Full Auto, Oblivion). They have Xbox Live and its still rocking hard and doing exactly what it is ment to do and that is give the online experience they needed. They also at this date have a good bunch of games coming as well like Crackdown, Saints Row and Mercenaries 3. 
Disadvantages: Bugs bugs and more bugs. The critical testing they needed to do was not done and no matter of patches can correct that. Not to mention the almost instant recall of the system the day it came out and that pissed a lot of people off. I was lucky and got it the day came out, getting one with a non buggy DVD rom. Also they have had some weak games too (The Outfit, Far Cry)

PS3:
Advantages: They lineup they are hopping to launch with and believe me they got the developers to do it. Games like Assassin's Creed, Metal Gear Solid, Splinter Cell, Motor Storm, Heavenly Sword, Eight Days and the Resistance. The graphics are stunning and very intense for what they are offering. Yeah the price may be a paycheck but if you don't have the coin, then don't worry about till after Christmas when the price falls. Also they have time to sit back and watch Microsoft make all the mistakes with bugs and system trouble meanwhile still making money on the side with the PS2 still making hit games.
Disadvantages: They are back at the starting line right now. The amount of people who wanted to wait for a PS3 went to 360 first to get next gen. They have to recover that ground with what they have and hope they have a major success out the blocks. Also, the exclusive games will have to come out very soon after they do to catch up with the ones exclusive to 360. 

Wii: This system can go either way but can be judged by the track record of Nintendo they will do one of two things: It will break every boundary of gaming and make us rethink how we play or it will blast Nintendo right out of the water and fall flat on its face with only a few gimmicks.


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 10, 2006)

360 is good enough for me. i also will get the wii. 250 bucks! how could i resist? even if it weren't the best of them, which it most likely will be, it's still gonna rock. then again i plan on having all 3 of them before the end of 2007 so i'm straight. i almost have enough for the ps3 as is but shall get the wii first so i can get some games too. (like super mario galaxy and the new zelda game that was delayed for so many years). but as to which is best, who cares? just have fun right?


----------



## Wolfie (Aug 10, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> but as to which is best, who cares? just have fun right?



Yup yup. ^^

Though 600 bucks is a pretty outrageous price for this type of fun. ^^;


----------



## InvaderPichu (Aug 11, 2006)

I'll be getting one when the prices go down. Way down. I'll most likely get a WII WII before a PS3.

XBox360 blows donkey balls.


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 11, 2006)

but blowing donkey....oh..wait i better not finish that statement.LOL.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 11, 2006)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> Though 600 bucks is a pretty outrageous price for this type of fun. ^^;


Spare a thought for the PC gamers :wink:
Look past the sea of CS and BF2.


----------



## Evol (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm getting a Wii.  The controller cracks me up is the main reason.  That and $250 sounds good to me.

Screw the PS3.  I'm not feeling the BluRay technology here (which I wonder why it didn't show up on disadvantage lists.  That means less multiplatform releases, and a lot of third party developers won't go into the expense of making it.  They'll just make it for Xbox 360 and Wii instead.)


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 11, 2006)

I bet they'll run BluRay into the ground like they did with UMD.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 11, 2006)

Evol said:
			
		

> I'm getting a Wii.  The controller cracks me up is the main reason.  That and $250 sounds good to me.
> 
> Screw the PS3.  I'm not feeling the BluRay technology here (which I wonder why it didn't show up on disadvantage lists.  That means less multiplatform releases, and a lot of third party developers won't go into the expense of making it.  They'll just make it for Xbox 360 and Wii instead.)



Well, seeing as how you wouldn't have to develop exclusively around Blu-ray, that probably won't be as much of an issue as you say it will be.

It's just the media that the content goes on.  Just like it doesn't matter whether you burn your music to a CD or a DVD, it still holds the data.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Aug 11, 2006)

copied and pasted from another thread...

xbox=playstation2>gamecube
BUT
WII>xbox360=playstation3 (because of the price)

hmm im forgetting something....

edit: oh ya, a ytmnd! http://goodideabadideaps3.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 11, 2006)

Whirlaxis said:
			
		

> WII>xbox360=playstation3 (because of the price)



And how'd you come to that conclusion?  Especially with 2/3 of the consoles not even out yet.


----------



## Cyberskunk (Aug 27, 2006)

Although I'm not planning on buying a PS3 in the next year and I'm not sure under what conditions I would buy it (that's a lot of money), I like that Folding At Home is planning on harnessing all that processor power:

http://www.itwire.com.au/content/view/5399/53/

_US scientists intend to build a supercomputing network from idle PlayStation 3 boxes sitting in gamers' homes in a project aimed at understanding diseases like Alzheimer's and cancer.

Apparently the cell processor in PS3 consoles is not only great at graphics rendering in games but is also particularly suitable for the more serious biological graphics applications involved in the fight against diseases._


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 27, 2006)

As long as I get my Sly and Ratchet, I am happy.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 27, 2006)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> As long as I get my Sly and Ratchet, I am happy.



I don' think that Sucker Punch had any plans of continuing the Sly series, but  Insomniac looks like they'll be bringing Ratchet and Clank over.  That makes me happy.


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 27, 2006)

ps3? no way in hell. not with that pricetag. maybe in a few years but right when it comes out? no way man!


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 28, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> ps3? no way in hell. not with that pricetag. maybe in a few years but right when it comes out? no way man!



Oh come on, it's a great deal. 

You get a blu-ray player, video game player, and a cure to alzheimer and cancer!  For only a measly fee of $500 or $600!

Are you saying you wouldn't want to cure cancer?  WHAT KIND OF PERSON ARE YOU?!


----------



## Hyenaworks (Aug 28, 2006)

Consoles or not, look at the game line ups.

Nintendo will never be back to #1 for the simple reason that it's the same games, new graphics.


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 28, 2006)

you wanna bet? i know nintendo will be number 1 again in no time flat you'll see. the same games cuz they work. better graphics cuz they can. and motion sensors galore. yes i know the ps3 will have the same thing but the lack of a rumble feature will also be there.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 28, 2006)

Hyenaworks said:
			
		

> Nintendo will never be back to #1 for the simple reason that it's the same games, new graphics.


PS3 is different how?

At least Nintendo has the funky arse hand-controller to work with.
PS3? MOER GFX = GOUD GAMEZ LOL


----------



## Suule (Aug 28, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Oh come on, it's a great deal.
> 
> You get a blu-ray player, video game player, and a cure to alzheimer and cancer!  For only a measly fee of $500 or $600!
> 
> Are you saying you wouldn't want to cure cancer?  WHAT KIND OF PERSON ARE YOU?!



Forcing Blu-ray technology into market now is the biggest joke I've ever seen. Seriously. It's like mass-producing a not-tested prototype plane.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 28, 2006)

Suule said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was dripping with sarcasm. :3


----------



## Suule (Aug 28, 2006)

Hehe, I know. But I wanted to quote something that had 'blu-ray' in it and your post was the first to catch my eye.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Aug 28, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> you wanna bet? i know nintendo will be number 1 again in no time flat you'll see. the same games cuz they work. better graphics cuz they can. and motion sensors galore. yes i know the ps3 will have the same thing but the lack of a rumble feature will also be there.



When money is involved, I want new titles.  Not the same shit smeared on new bread.  I want different shit, different bread.  The same games work?  The same games didn't pushed N64 to the top of the heap.  The same games didn't bring Game Cube to the top either and GameCube was HALF the price of a PS2, much the same in this case between the Wii and PS3.  PS3 has BETTER games in its line up and that's why you buy a console.. to play GAMES, not stick it on a mantle.

And motion sensors are not practical.  They are a gimmick that will get old fast as they can only be applied in limited fashion.  It will be as exciting as when my controller became a vibrator, which isn't all that exciting once you've been there and done it.

Everyone was excited about the N64.  Everyone called the Game Cube Revolutionary.  The same crap is being promoted here and I'm not impressed.    What I find amazing is that the ONLY thing I can come up that would deter me from the PS3 is the cost.  I can name more than a half-dozen reasons not to buy a Wii or an Xbox 360, for that matter.  The Wii won't be cheap.  Still $250, which is more than what the PS2 cost when it came out.  "Cheaper" than the competing systems doesn't make it "Cheap".  It makes it less expensive.  So, saving $250 for a Wii, double it and I'm pretty much at the mark for a PS3, since we don't know what the final tag price will be until it reaches the shelves.  Not to mention the PS3 will be backwards-backwards compatible which means I got over two dozen games already for the new console.


----------



## Komamura (Sep 5, 2006)

Well i dont know how the ps3 will do this round. with it high price for both the console and probley the games ( blu-ray disc arent cheap) it would really put a hole in my pocket. Also it seems there a trend of some of sonys strongest third party devs and games moving to a more multi-console approch. This is one of the biggest loses for sony. since one of there pluses was the shear number of games that came out on the console. Lastly Sony horrible showing at E3 this year seems to be something sony hasnt been able to spin in to good new. all the new that has come out on the ps3 since E3 has been bad news. O and they still havent started building the damn ps3's yet T_T


----------



## Ruiner (Sep 6, 2006)

> started building the damn ps3's yet



They've built them, and guess what, their Cores overheat.

YAY FOR NEW TECHNOLOGY!


----------



## Suule (Sep 6, 2006)

You know what PS3 will become then? The most expensive grill you can find.


----------



## Ruiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Unless your buying one of those mondo-huge titanium-reinforced grills that can barbecue several families at once.

And it comes with an optional removable greasepan that you can have engraved.


----------



## Tristan Hawthorne (Sep 6, 2006)

I want a PS3 just for the re-release of FFVII *Drool*


----------



## Komamura (Sep 8, 2006)

yey the ps3's euro launch got pushed back till march 07. why do video games hate europe T_T


----------



## Komamura (Sep 8, 2006)

Tristan Hawthorne said:
			
		

> I want a PS3 just for the re-release of FFVII *Drool*


 unfortunitly there wont be one square found the it would take to long and cost to much to make. not that hey ever planed on making one since that was just a tech demo


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Sep 8, 2006)

*RE:   THE PLAYSTASHION THREE!!!!!!!!!*



			
				Komamura said:
			
		

> Tristan Hawthorne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt a remake of FFVII, but if it were to come out everyone and their dog would be picking up a copy.  Sales in Japan would be tremendous and would sell several consoles there just for that game (similar to what happened in Japan with FF3 and the DS Lite).

Square Enix should definitely realize that potential.


----------



## Tristan Hawthorne (Sep 23, 2006)

*RE: ï¿½ï¿½ THE PLAYSTASHION THREE!!!!!!!!!*



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Komamura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They have. A few months ago, seven independant gaming magasines ran the same story. Squeenix changed its mind. It's no longer just a Tactical Demo. They're revampin' the whooooooole thing.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Sep 23, 2006)

Tristan Hawthorne said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have a link to support this story?  If it was said in several magazines, there has to be a proper web article about it as well.


----------



## Tristan Hawthorne (Sep 23, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Tristan Hawthorne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ummm, I dunno any web-based gaming zines...


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Sep 23, 2006)

Tristan Hawthorne said:
			
		

> Ummm, I dunno any web-based gaming zines...



I do know several and from what I've read on them, the rumour was bunk.  Still doesn't mean it's impossible for it to come out (and I definitely want it to) but it doesn't look like it right now.


----------



## Alchera (Sep 24, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Tristan Hawthorne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is all it was--a Technical Demo. (And personally, I wish they wouldn't do crap like that which leads people to believe otherwise. Same thing happened with FF6 and the Nintendo 64.)Â Â Square is, however, keeping it in the back of their minds. They officially announced for now that there is no plan to remake FF7. Doing so would take 5 years of work, or so they said. And as for independant gaming mags? If I were you I'd only trust the people who make Final Fantasy for announcements.


----------



## Komamura (Sep 25, 2006)

well this looks like as good a place as any to post ps3 new, so here we go




			
				joystiq.com said:
			
		

> Japanese PS3 games to cost up to Â¥9,800 ($85 USD)
> 
> Posted Sep 25th 2006 2:30PM by Alexander Sliwinski
> Filed under: Sony PlayStation 3, Business
> ...


http://www.joystiq.com/2006/09/25/japanese-ps3-games-to-cost-up-to-9-800-85-usd/


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Sep 26, 2006)

Here's a little tidbit I found out about a PS3 dev kit from Game Informer Magazine:

"$20,000: The supposed price developers are paying for PS3 dev kits."


----------



## Komamura (Sep 26, 2006)

tundra_arctic_wolf said:
			
		

> Here's a little tidbit I found out about a PS3 dev kit from Game Informer Magazine:
> 
> "$20,000: The supposed price developers are paying for PS3 dev kits."



meh dev kits arent cheap. the 360's is somewhere around $15,000, and the wii's as around $2,000, with the psp being somewhere between the two


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's another article about the price of seven PS3 games coming out:

PS3 games priced at $59.99


----------



## Ruiner (Sep 27, 2006)

I've seen an article placing games at 69-79 USD...

Stupidly, I have no link.


----------



## Mr Cullen (Sep 28, 2006)

Fuck Sony and it's Â£500 - Â£600 in the arse!

I can see it losing alot of money over this at first, it's what happened to the X-box 360 before they made a few price cuts


----------



## Ultraviolet (Sep 28, 2006)

I am lucky, I will, in all likely hood get a PS3 for free ^_^. My  partner already has one at his desk.

Though I am not desperate to get my hands on one at the moment, simply because I dont have alot of time for gaming


----------



## coffeewolf (Sep 29, 2006)

i want the ps3, if only for MGS4.

http://uk.gamespot.com/pages/profile/video_player.php?user=BigBoss712&id=dX1lkjP_5bkJvDc

want.


----------



## Rhainor (Sep 29, 2006)

PS3 is FUBAR.

Don't feel like going into specifics at the moment.  Among other things, I'm 90% sure Blu-Ray is gonna lose the format war.


----------



## Alchera (Sep 29, 2006)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> PS3 is FUBAR.
> 
> Don't feel like going into specifics at the moment.Â Â Among other things, I'm 90% sure Blu-Ray is gonna lose the format war.



I'm not fond of this "Blu-Ray" crap either. Is there something wrong with current storage? Notice they do this to DVDs too, now. DVDs themselves are good enough for me. Why should I have to buy a new player every few years because companies get ants in their pants about technology?


----------



## Rouge2 (Sep 29, 2006)

The Wii will beat the pants off the PS3.


----------



## Rhainor (Sep 29, 2006)

Alchera said:
			
		

> I'm not fond of this "Blu-Ray" crap either. Is there something wrong with current storage? Notice they do this to DVDs too, now. DVDs themselves are good enough for me. Why should I have to buy a new player every few years because companies get ants in their pants about technology?



HD-DVD and Blu-Ray are both new variants of DVD technology.  Both use a blue laser (as opposed to the red laser in regular DVD readers), although there is some kind of difference between the two laser types.  There is also a difference in how the discs are made and how deep from the surface the data-recording-surface is.  IIRC, HD-DVD has the data 3 times as deep as Blu-Ray, making BD (Blu-Ray Disc) easier to foul up by scratching.  BD has more basic storage capacity, but HD-DVD has better data compression.  Both have several times the data storage capacity of regular DVD (which is about 6GB, IIRC).  More capacity means you can fit more stuff on a single disc, like higher-resolution audio/video streams for movies or more detailed textures and models in video games.

Standard DVD will still be around for years.  Microsoft isn't going to be using HD-DVD for video games until the 3rd model of Xbox comes out, and standard-DVD movies will still be being produced in 2010, quite possibly in 2015.


----------



## Alchera (Sep 30, 2006)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Alchera said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I am pretty much already aware of this. But, is it necessary to have higher definition than what is currently available? Of course, more storage is fine, but really, all this HD crap is a little rediculous. Its hyped so much, yet its not required to fully enjoy a film or game, you know?


----------



## Rhainor (Sep 30, 2006)

Standard DVDs only give 480p resolution for movies.  Many DVD players can up-convert that to 720p, but it's still not as good as a native 720p signal.

HD-DVD and BD have enough space to store a 1080p video stream (or the uber-high-resolution textures and models for a game), which is over twice the resolution of standard DVD.  Trust me, it looks amazing, provided you're watching it on a display with a 1080p native resolution.

Problem is, 1080p is still hella expensive.

Conversely, HD-DVD could be used for a standard-quality video stream and *gobs* of extra content.  Ya know how the Extended Edition DVD sets of each of the Lord of the Rings movies was 4 discs long (2 for the movie, 2 for the bonus stuff)?  All that data can fit on a single HD-DVD, if you're not concerned with HD video.



And if you've never played an Xbox 360 game on a 720p or better TV...you don't know what you're missing.  I don't have an Xbox 360 *or* an HDTV myself--yet--but I have a friend who lives nearby and has both.  The first time I played Chromehounds at his house, I literally cought myself about to drool, it looked so nice...and that's without the uber-high-resolution textures, maps, and models that it would have if it was using an HD-DVD disc.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Sep 30, 2006)

Though something about Blu Ray is it uses a TDK type protective coating that makes it much more difficult to scratch than a standard DVD.

Also, to my knowledge, I thought that HD DVD was built on from standards DVDs while Blu Ray was more of a 'from the ground up' type of thing.


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Sep 30, 2006)

Here's another article I found on the PS3 and comments made by Sony Entertainment president Ken Kutaragi on the XBox 360 and the Wii:

Kutaragi on 360, Wii: "We don't care"


----------



## Rouge2 (Sep 30, 2006)

It's not about the statistics, but mainly price and durability.  Nintendo has been known for their systems being more durable than other systems.

X-Play did a expiriment with the durability of the X-Box, PS2, and Gamecube and the Gamecube was the toughest and X-Box was the weakest.


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 1, 2006)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> It's not about the statistics, but mainly price and durability.  Nintendo has been known for their systems being more durable than other systems.
> 
> X-Play did a expiriment with the durability of the X-Box, PS2, and Gamecube and the Gamecube was the toughest and X-Box was the weakest.


Xbox, least durable?  That's BS.  I've seen a picture of an Xbox that took a bullet and still worked.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 1, 2006)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Rouge2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All depends on where the bullet penetrated.  Lots of the Xbox is empty space.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 1, 2006)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Rouge2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha, awesome!

btw any idea why there's a lot of empty space in the X-Box?


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 1, 2006)

'Cause the motherboard is about the same size as a PC motherboard, and it's got the DVD drive and HDD above it, plus the CPU heat sink, and the power supply and cooling fans.

The pic I saw had the bullet hole in one of the side panels, and you could see stuff all messed up inside.  I have no idea how it kept working, but it did.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 1, 2006)

I think PS2 was the weakest. First of all, the early ones overheated easily (just as 2 of my friends) and the disc reader went kaput in no time (like my cousin's) Plus, I've seen someone barely even drop one (from like 1-2 inches when thir fingers slipped) and the damn thing didn't work. I have a PS2, and have been lucky to have no problems, but I am always careful with it from what I have seen and/or heard.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 1, 2006)

My mates have had heaps of problems with the strength of the PS2. The worst one was when someone kicked (not a full-on boot but a walked-into-something stub/kick) the table-leg that that it was sitting on and the shock messed up the laser alignment. $50 repair job.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 1, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> I think PS2 was the weakest. First of all, the early ones overheated easily (just as 2 of my friends) and the disc reader went kaput in no time (like my cousin's) Plus, I've seen someone barely even drop one (from like 1-2 inches when thir fingers slipped) and the damn thing didn't work. I have a PS2, and have been lucky to have no problems, but I am always careful with it from what I have seen and/or heard.



I've never had a problem with my PS2.  It was bought near launch and only had to be retired when my brother draped the controller over a space heater.  It shorted out the heater and the first player controller port.  Everything else worked fine and we never had a disc read error.


----------



## Sylvine (Oct 1, 2006)

Hmh... My Ps2 fell off a distance of about 1,5 meters, 2 Years ago. Stopped working. I opened the damn thing up, re-adjusted the laser projector, and closed it again - is still working properly. 

 And, to tell the truth, I'm not very excited about the next gen consoles. It's all about graphics, graphics, graphics - as if those really mattered. Just like the modern films: Special effects everywhere, but story, WTF is that? Pers'nally, I'd be just fine with it if the graphics remained at the PS2 level, but, for example, the AI increased greatly. I really don't care if the reflection of the main character can be seen in every one of the 4000 raindrops per second ( warning: Exaggeration! ). I want good games. 

 ~Sylv


----------



## Komamura (Oct 1, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> Rhainor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heat reasons probley


----------



## Rouge2 (Oct 1, 2006)

Don't know, but Nintendo always had the strongest and safest systems.  Once my Nintendo 64 had a little fall and it damaged the adapter, but the Nintendo 64 still works even to this day.


----------



## Mr Cullen (Oct 1, 2006)

What really makes a console in my opinion is the games themselves, Alas, things like price tags get in the way. I'd probably get a PS3 for Assassin's Creed or MGS 4 at the very least.

But the Wii is the cheaper option.


----------



## Sylvine (Oct 1, 2006)

Mr Cullen said:
			
		

> What really makes a console in my opinion is the games themselves, Alas, things like price tags get in the way. I'd probably get a PS3 for Assassin's Creed or MGS 4 at the very least.
> 
> But the Wii is the cheaper option.



And, alas, while the consoles get better, the games get worse. 

Or maybe I'm just getting too old for all this? *wonder* 

Anyways... just because I stumbled across this one AGAIN, read this, all of You gamers who never heard of the gamer's manifesto. Pure gold. 

~Sylv


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 1, 2006)

Mr Cullen said:
			
		

> I'd probably get a PS3 for Assassin's Creed or MGS 4 at the very least.


Assassin's Creed is no longer a PS3 exclusive.  It will also be available for Xbox 360.

Just FYI.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 1, 2006)

Komamura said:
			
		

> Silverdragon00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Rhainor said:
			
		

> Mr Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just like Oblivion and Bioshock aren't Xbox 360 exclusive either.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 2, 2006)

Oblivion has nothing on Morrowind. 
The world would of been safe if they locked the player up forever in Oblivion.


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 2, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Just like Oblivion and Bioshock aren't Xbox 360 exclusive either.



Oblivion never was a 360 exclusive.  It was released for PC at the same time as 360, and neither Bethesda Softworks nor Microsoft ever claimed it to be completely exclusive, AFIAK.

BioShock, I'm not keeping track of.



			
				Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Oblivion has nothing on Morrowind.
> The world would of been safe if they locked the player up forever in Oblivion.



Most people who've played both (including me) disagree.  Among other reasons, Morrowind was excruciatingly slow-paced; Oblivion's much less so.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 2, 2006)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it looks like their 'approach' worked.:roll: (Read: Console kiddies, yay!/Wow! factor over story)

Apart from the Blocking thing (You had to EARN it in Morrowind), the story had an air of urgency that suggests BAM! Game over! yet nothing actually happens until the player triggers it, hence my comment.
In Morrowind the blight is (meant to be) slowly taking over, when you play, it gets deeper. The three Great Houses add more to it as well.

Oblivion is still a great game but when you place it next to Morrowind.


----------



## Ultraviolet (Oct 5, 2006)

You know alot of the things said here are wrong ?  of course, i cant get my boyfriend off his bottom to comment and correct people ^-^
But I can say the reason for  the ps3 release in the uk and europe being later than everywhere else is NOT because they dont care.  It actually has more to do with a manufacturer eff-up than anything


----------



## Ruiner (Oct 5, 2006)

Oblivion sucked big compared to Morrowind.

Discussion Complete.


----------



## Alchera (Oct 8, 2006)

Ultraviolet said:
			
		

> You know alot of the things said here are wrong ?  of course, i cant get my boyfriend off his bottom to comment and correct people ^-^
> But I can say the reason forÂ Â the ps3 release in the uk and europe being later than everywhere else is NOT because they dont care.Â Â It actually has more to do with a manufacturer eff-up than anything



That is something that I've also known. I don't see why people have to claim one company hates a region of the world. Its conglomerate slip ups, and localization that take the time. >.<


----------



## Jade-Scale (Oct 12, 2006)

Huzzah! Our store, EB Games (where I work), got 16 units to reserve, 2 of those units for employees. So I get mine day 1!

I plan on buying a melee waepon of some kind and fighting the crown en masse back to my waiting car. I can't wait to play Oblivion without the 360's lag, and play Lair, Gundam, and Resistance: Fall of Man.

My manager even gave me a PS3 backpack, free gamer swag he gives me all the time.


----------



## Suule (Oct 12, 2006)

http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?strip_id=212

:3


----------



## Jade-Scale (Oct 12, 2006)

XD!!!

VGCats strikes again...I love that comic. I don't care bout everyone else, all I know is I'll have mine and I'm not eBaying it.


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Oct 18, 2006)

I saw this on Gamespot about eBay and the PS3:

eBay pulls plug on PS3 auctions


----------



## Jade-Scale (Oct 18, 2006)

GOOD! I 'm friggin glad, in fact it still pisses me off as a Sony fan that these asses will scalp the hell out of the less fortunate. I pre-ordered my PS3 because I work for a game store, so I have nothing to whine about, but I don't think it's fair to the grandmother who feels pressured to buy a $4,500 system for her kid because it's the cheapest one on eBay.

We has some ass from a local independent game-store called "Game Universe" and as I stood outside with the crowd of people waiting to bust down our doors (I was not in uniform) I heard him trying to CONVINCE everyone else to sell their systems on eBay. When we got in the store I used my authority to refuse a pre-order to him because under our policy if he have reason to believe they will not buy the system for their own use but hawk it on eBay, we can refuse sale. So we kicked that asshat out of the store. He said he'd planned on selling it for a grand in HIS store to a customer that first bought $200 in merchandice for a "Raffle", and then drew a number. That's cheating people out of their money to benefit himself.


----------



## Ultraviolet (Oct 19, 2006)

As a side note,
 As far as I know and am told PS3 is not gonna be $600.. take $200 off of that at least.


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Oct 19, 2006)

Aslong as it comes with Gran Turismo 5 on release, I'd probably get one, only for that though. Dont really play consoles anymore. Used to have alot 2 years ago, Gamecube, Ps2, dreamcast etc.. had to sell them due to financial difficulties


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Oct 19, 2006)

Reason number 256 on why it sucks being a gamer in Europe: PS3 delayed to March 2007.
Not that it bothers me too much, I'll be waiting a year or teo for about 100-200 euros to come off that obese price tag. By then the properly good games should be coming out.


----------



## Jade-Scale (Oct 19, 2006)

XNexusDragonX said:
			
		

> Aslong as it comes with Gran Turismo 5 on release, I'd probably get one, only for that though. Dont really play consoles anymore. Used to have alot 2 years ago, Gamecube, Ps2, dreamcast etc.. had to sell them due to financial difficulties



GT5 will not be releasing with the PS3, unfortunately =/


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 19, 2006)

Ultraviolet said:
			
		

> As a side note,
> As far as I know and am told PS3 is not gonna be $600.. take $200 off of that at least.



You're misinformed.  The lower-model "core" unit with a 20GB hard drive is US$499, and the "premium" with a 60GB hard drive is US$599.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 19, 2006)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Ultraviolet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure that Ultraviolet was trying to hint towards the 'conspiracy theory' that Sony is intentionally misleading us with the price and that they'll drop the price right before launch.

I don't buy it, but some people have.


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 19, 2006)

There's a 90% chance that theory's a bunch of hooey.

Sony can't afford to drop the price.  They're already selling them for much less than it costs to make them, and they're not recouping those losses with game sales like usual.


----------



## Jade-Scale (Oct 19, 2006)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> There's a 90% chance that theory's a bunch of hooey.
> 
> Sony can't afford to drop the price.  They're already selling them for much less than it costs to make them, and they're not recouping those losses with game sales like usual.



This is true, and the reason they can't afford it is because that suck-bag of a company Nintendo sued them right before the Tokyo Show for the patent problems with the rumble technology, which they claim they 'invented' which is a load of crap. But because of the lawsuit Sony suffered monetarily and can't produce enough units for launch, and yes, it was estimated that the PS3's cost to make was around 900-1200


----------



## Jade-Scale (Oct 19, 2006)

Also note people, DO NOT buy a Core PS3...

The Core model will not have Wi-Fi, and will not have external memory card slots for the PSP's Duo sticks or SD slots. Unlike the XBOX 360, the Core model of the PS3 will NOT be upgradable at a cost, you buy the core system, you're stuck with the core system. 

They may, and as I have heard, have made external devices to compensate for this before, but would you want your sleek PS3 bogged down with an external Wi-Fi antenna, memory drive, and extra HD for 40gbs? It's look terrible, and cost you FAR more than if you had just shelled out the extra bill for the Premium.


----------



## Jade-Scale (Oct 19, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Rhainor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You hear of the other BS rumors swirling around PS3?
Like the rumor that when you buy a game and put it into your PS3, that it will 'encode' the disk to ONLY work on THAT PS3? The rumor states that there never will be a rental opportunity on the PS3, and you can't trade games into store for credit, thus forcing everyone to buy new games and make Sony tons of money.

This is a rumor, and a poorly put together one at that.


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 20, 2006)

Jade-Scale said:
			
		

> This is true, and the reason they can't afford it is because that suck-bag of a company Nintendo sued them right before the Tokyo Show for the patent problems with the rumble technology, which they claim they 'invented' which is a load of crap.



Well, Sony sure as _hell_ didn't invent it.  StarFox 64 was the first console game with any rumble feature, and (IIRC) it wasn't for *months* after that came out that Sony came out with the DualShock.



			
				Jade-Scale said:
			
		

> You hear of the other BS rumors swirling around PS3?
> Like the rumor that when you buy a game and put it into your PS3, that it will 'encode' the disk to ONLY work on THAT PS3? The rumor states that there never will be a rental opportunity on the PS3, and you can't trade games into store for credit, thus forcing everyone to buy new games and make Sony tons of money.
> 
> This is a rumor, and a poorly put together one at that.



Yeah, that one's totally BS.  Whoever came up with that nugget needs to meet my *Clue-By-4*(tm).


----------



## Suule (Oct 20, 2006)

Rumble pack was designed for Starfox 64 and it came on the market with SF64's release. Sony 'designed' Dualshock some time later, but still it is Nintendo that originally came with the idea.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 20, 2006)

Suule said:
			
		

> Rumble pack was designed for Starfox 64 and it came on the market with SF64's release. Sony 'designed' Dualshock some time later, but still it is Nintendo that originally came with the idea.



Aye, it was just Sony who made rumble standard.


----------



## Ultraviolet (Oct 20, 2006)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Ultraviolet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Misinformed...by my partner, who works for Sony and is dealing with the PS3?

I am just saying its not gonna cost 600, and I trust him and his expierience than i trust outside speculation on the matter


----------



## Alchera (Oct 20, 2006)

Ultraviolet said:
			
		

> Rhainor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Likewise, Sony also stated the price at E3 during their unfortunate embarassment. (Rrrridge Racerrrr!) Whoever put that together for Sony needs to be fired...really. It was very shameful to the company. And seeing that UV's partner works for Sony and says the exact same thing as Sony makes me believe it will be that much. I know that sometimes the price estimated and dropped, but if it was to be dropped we would have already heard about it.


----------



## Suule (Oct 20, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Aye, it was just Sony who made rumble standard.



Actually... Nintendo made the rumble pack the standard. Before Sony forced their 'Dual Shock', a some Nintendo games came up with rumble support.

And to be honest...

Rumble standard dates back to arcades...


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 20, 2006)

Suule said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By standard, I was referring to them including it in the controller.  It was no longer an add-on/periphreal.


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 21, 2006)

Jade-Scale said:
			
		

> This is true, and the reason they can't afford it is because that suck-bag of a company Nintendo sued them right before the Tokyo Show for the patent problems with the rumble technology, which they claim they 'invented' which is a load of crap. But because of the lawsuit Sony suffered monetarily and can't produce enough units for launch, and yes, it was estimated that the PS3's cost to make was around 900-1200



I smell misinformed fanboy. It wasn't Nintendo that sued them, try again. Also, if you think a simple lawsuit is why Sony can't 'afford' anything, try again. Sony loses money on every unit sold and that's nobody's fault save Sony themselfs for trying get as much market penatration for Blu-ray as they can so they don't suffer from yet one more Betamax, one more UMD, one more Memory Stick, one more Mini-Disk and on and on and on.

I do say, you sound almost like you work for SCE's PR department.


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 21, 2006)

Ultraviolet said:
			
		

> Rhainor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Everyone always has a partner/lover/family who works for so and so and knows what and therefor. Always. It's a rule of the internet you know.

Your partner is misinformed. Try again. It does -not- do Sony a -bit- of good 'withholding' a price cut till the last moment. There will be no price cut if you knew how much it costs Sony per system now. A price cut four weeks before launch? Lawl, please.


----------



## Ultraviolet (Oct 24, 2006)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> Ultraviolet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*shrug* I live in  London, the UK market is a different place and doesnt come out till march here. So no its not just a few weeks away.

Misinformed about the US market maybe. At the end of the day it doesnt  really matter to me.


----------



## sasaki (Oct 26, 2006)

Not that I'm cheap (Obviously, since I'm a PC gamer), but I'd take the Wii over the PS3 any day. Innovative gameplay that looks and sounds stupid (and thus I frown up-on it) eventually win me over. Like the DS did.


----------



## TheListener (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm probally going to skip the PS3 too... the Wii and 360 both have games I am looking forward to (Wii and its virtual console and Twilight Princess, Excite Trucks, and Wii Sports, 360 for Test Drive Unlimited, TOCA.  PGR 3, the hard drive for my Create a Team/Player addiction, and X-Box Live). I just don't see anything really to look forward to on the PS3. Micropayments ruined the next Gran Turismo for me, and I don't have a HDTV, so I won't get any sort of benefit from its blu-ray technology.



			
				Ruiner said:
			
		

> Oblivion sucked big compared to Morrowind.
> 
> Discussion Complete.



Wow... I envy your debating skills...


----------



## Span_Wolf (Oct 28, 2006)

Ultraviolet said:
			
		

> Rhainor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh-hu.. Well wrong.
Simply for the reason that stores have already received their allocation numbers, official pricing scales, and pre-ordered away their allotment of which people paid for many of which fully to the tune of 600+ dollars.  The release is several weeks away, what do you think would happen if Sony suddenly said that they were changing the price after everybody has already bought and payed for their systems and was just waiting to receive them?  

Other territories might see some news down the line seeing as they still have a ways to go before release, but safe to say that the US is rather locked in at this point.

I just came into the thread right now and read the last page, I don't want to jump back for fear of getting into an argument over things people said on every page. =P


----------



## Hyenaworks (Oct 28, 2006)

I can't wait until all these systems are out and the circle jerk of console egoes can end.  This is worse than the election cycle.


----------

